# Captain Marvel: Superhelden-Film stellt neuen Rekord auf



## AndreLinken (12. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain Marvel: Superhelden-Film stellt neuen Rekord auf* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Captain Marvel: Superhelden-Film stellt neuen Rekord auf*


----------



## ActionNews (12. März 2019)

Schade das Alita Battle Angel nicht so viel eingespielt hat. War für mich der bessere Film.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. März 2019)

Interessant an diese Meldung finde ich wieder, dass die mit Feminismus kommt und das gleich mehrfach herausstellt aber in den anderen Threads zum Filme wurde ja immer fleißig behauptet, bei dem Film gibt es keine feministische Agenda.


----------



## Cobar (12. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Interessant an diese Meldung finde ich wieder, dass die mit Feminismus kommt und das gleich mehrfach herausstellt aber in den anderen Threads zum Filme wurde ja immer fleißig behauptet, bei dem Film gibt es keine feministische Agenda.


Im Text lese ich auch ziemlich oft die Buchstaben "a" und "e". Das muss eine Verschwörung sein!
Wer gezielt nach irgendwas sucht, wird schon irgendetwas in die gewünschte Richtung finden, hm?


----------



## ICamus (12. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Interessant an diese Meldung finde ich wieder, dass die mit Feminismus kommt und das gleich mehrfach herausstellt aber in den anderen Threads zum Filme wurde ja immer fleißig behauptet, bei dem Film gibt es keine feministische Agenda.



Die Aufnahme von Brie Larson, sie würde gerne weniger weiße Männer bei Presseterminen sehen beweist auch keine ablehende Haltung gegenüber weißen Männern.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Die Aufnahme von Brie Larson, sie würde gerne weniger weiße Männer bei Presseterminen sehen beweist auch keine ablehende Haltung gegenüber weißen Männern.


So wie du das ausdrückst klingt es ein wenig so, dass so viele interessante weiße Männer für sie da sind, dass sie sich nicht entscheiden kann, wen sie alles nehmen soll ...


----------



## Javata (12. März 2019)

Der größte Teil des "Shitstorms" um den Film kommt einfach von irgendwelchen gehypten "Kindern" auf Reddit, 9gag und Co die Aussagen aus dem Kontext reißen und dann wortgenau bierernst nehmen, teilweise aber auch vollkommen falsche Zitate posten etc etc...

Viele werden den Film einfach sehen wollen weil bald Endgame erscheint und man ggf die Zusammenhänge wissen will. Dazu kommt vermutlich, dass man hier mal einen Superhelden hat, der wirklich mächtig ist -> großer Popcornanteil. Ein Cap. America oder Hulk zb "kann" ja ansich wenig (was die Filme natürlich nicht schlechter macht)
Der Film ist sicher nicht überragend gut um die Besucher durch Qualität zu erklären aber auch auf keinen Fall schlecht.

Diese "Frauenpropaganda" ändert absolut nichts daran, dass das Publikum genau das gleiche ist, die sonst auch die MCU Filme gucken. Im Kino sind mir zumindest keine Horden an Frauen aufgefallen


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. März 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Der größte Teil des "Shitstorms" um den Film kommt einfach von irgendwelchen gehypten "Kindern" auf Reddit, 9gag und Co die Aussagen aus dem Kontext reißen und dann wortgenau bierernst nehmen, teilweise aber auch vollkommen falsche Zitate posten etc etc...
> 
> Viele werden den Film einfach sehen wollen weil bald Endgame erscheint und man ggf die Zusammenhänge wissen will. Dazu kommt vermutlich, dass man hier mal einen Superhelden hat, der wirklich mächtig ist -> großer Popcornanteil. Ein Cap. America oder Hulk zb "kann" ja ansich wenig (was die Filme natürlich nicht schlechter macht)
> Der Film ist sicher nicht überragend gut um die Besucher durch Qualität zu erklären aber auch auf keinen Fall schlecht.
> ...


This!


----------



## Loosa (12. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Interessant an diese Meldung finde ich wieder, dass die mit Feminismus kommt und das gleich mehrfach herausstellt aber in den anderen Threads zum Filme wurde ja immer fleißig behauptet, bei dem Film gibt es keine feministische Agenda.



Ich hab im Artikel und in der Quelle gesucht, aber nichts zu Feminismus gefunden. 
Nur herunter gerasselte Statistiken, die speziell Amis so sehr lieben.

"erfolgreichster Start eines Films mit weiblicher Hauptrolle"
"erfolgreichste neu eingeführte Figur"

Was man nicht alles zählen und vergleichen kann...


----------



## Raghammer (12. März 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Der größte Teil des "Shitstorms" um den Film kommt einfach von irgendwelchen gehypten "Kindern" auf Reddit, 9gag und Co die Aussagen aus dem Kontext reißen und dann wortgenau bierernst nehmen, teilweise aber auch vollkommen falsche Zitate posten etc etc...
> 
> Viele werden den Film einfach sehen wollen weil bald Endgame erscheint und man ggf die Zusammenhänge wissen will. Dazu kommt vermutlich, dass man hier mal einen Superhelden hat, der wirklich mächtig ist -> großer Popcornanteil. Ein Cap. America oder Hulk zb "kann" ja ansich wenig (was die Filme natürlich nicht schlechter macht)
> Der Film ist sicher nicht überragend gut um die Besucher durch Qualität zu erklären aber auch auf keinen Fall schlecht.
> ...



Ich hatte es an anderer Stelle schon mal geschrieben aber Männer, oder zumindest mich, interessiert dieses ganze Geschwafel nicht


----------



## Spiritogre (12. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich hab im Artikel und in der Quelle gesucht, aber nichts zu Feminismus gefunden.
> Nur herunter gerasselte Statistiken, die speziell Amis so sehr lieben.
> 
> "erfolgreichster Start eines Films mit weiblicher Hauptrolle"
> ...



Ignorance is bliss, eh?

"bisher erfolgreichsten Start eines Films mit einer weiblichen Hauptrolle darstellt" ist durchaus politische Agenda.
Was übrigens auch noch falsch ist, Star Wars - The Force Awakens hatte alleine in den USA knapp 100 Millionen mehr und kam weltweit auf über 500 Millionen am Startwochenende. 

Im Quell-Artikel steht übrigens selbst, dass es nur der siebte Platz bzgl. MCU Filmen am Start-Wochenende ist. Also nicht so spektakulär und der einzige Grund den Film hervorzuheben ist halt die weibliche Hauptrolle.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was übrigens auch noch falsch ist, Star Wars - The Force Awakens hatte alleine in den USA knapp 100 Millionen mehr und kam weltweit auf über 500 Millionen am Startwochenende.



Rey ist bei Star Wars 7 aber nicht die alleinige Hauptrolle  Finn und vor allem Kylo Ren sind genauso zentrale Hauptfiguren. Und Han sowie Poe kommen auch nicht so weit dahinter, was Screentime betrifft


----------



## Spiritogre (12. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Rey ist bei Star Wars 7 aber nicht die alleinige Hauptrolle  Finn und vor allem Kylo Ren sind genauso zentrale Hauptfiguren. Und Han sowie Poe kommen auch nicht so weit dahinter, was Screentime betrifft



Also willst du jetzt argumentieren, dass die CGI Katze und Nick Fury in Captain Marvel auch Hauptrollen sind? Dann macht es diesen ganzen Gender-Schwachsinn ja noch überflüssiger als ohnehin schon, wenn es keine dedizierte Hauptrolle in diesen Filmen gibt. Und in Wonder Woman hat Steve Trevor übrigens auch fast den Großteil der Spielzeit.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also willst du jetzt argumentieren, dass die CGI Katze und Nick Fury in Captain Marvel auch Hauptrollen sind?



ich will gar nichts zu dem Film argumentieren, weil ich ihn gar nicht gesehen haben, aber nicht weil ne Frau die Hauptrolle spielt sondern ganz einfach weil ich kein MCU-Fan bin sondern höchstens von einzelnen Helden/Schurken wie das Spider-Man Franchise und da auch eher die alten mit Maguire oder Garfield, als die mit Holland, die ich auch noch nicht gesehen habe, weil mir die Trailer davon (also vom ersten) zu albern waren, selbst für Spider-Man Verhältnisse


----------



## Loosa (12. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> "bisher erfolgreichsten Start eines Films mit einer weiblichen Hauptrolle darstellt" ist durchaus politische Agenda.
> Was übrigens auch noch falsch ist, Star Wars - The Force Awakens hatte alleine in den USA knapp 100 Millionen mehr und kam weltweit auf über 500 Millionen am Startwochenende.
> 
> Im Quell-Artikel steht übrigens selbst, dass es nur der siebte Platz bzgl. MCU Filmen am Start-Wochenende ist. Also nicht so spektakulär und der einzige Grund den Film hervorzuheben ist halt die weibliche Hauptrolle.



Der Artikel verweist auf den Erfolg. Ansonsten wird dort keinerlei Kontext zu den Zahlen gebracht. Schon gar kein politischer.
Wenn du an nackten Zahlen eine politische Agenda erkennst, dann weil du sie sehen willst. Nicht weil sie drin steckt. 

In der Quelle wird auf die Trolle verwiesen, und aus dem Kontext gerissene Aussagen. Das schon. Ansonsten beschäftigt er sich nur mit der Amis liebstem Hobby: Statistiken.


das drittbeste Märzdebut aller Zeiten () 
das siebtbeste Marvel Debut 
die erfolgreichste neu vorgestellte Figur 
herausragende A CinemaScore (Befragung der Kinogänger - damit dürfte Mundpropaganda und weiterer Erfolg sicher sein) 
weltweit sechstbestes Eröffnungswochenende 
und weltweit erfolgreichster Film mit weiblicher Hauptrolle 
dann noch, aus anderen Quellen, bester Kartenvorverkauf seit Infinity War 
das zweitbeste Superhelden Eröffnungswochenende 
... 
Ich finde es lächerlich _was_ alles gezählt wird. Aber es ist nichts weiter als das: Zahlenakrobatik.
Mich würde es ehrlich nicht überraschen, wenn es im Basketball auch eine Statistik über die Anzahl des Nasebohrens gäbe.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. März 2019)

Sorry aber der einzige Grund sowohl PC Games als auch die Quelle diese Artikel gemacht haben ist eben wegen der weiblichen Hauptrolle. Welche News wäre das sonst "Captain Marvel ist 7. erfolgreichster MCU-Film". Das wäre keine News geworden. 

Und wie ich schon anführte, es ist sogar falsch, da Force Awakens mit Hauptcharakter Rey erfolgreicher war.


----------



## t0rry-c4riz0 (12. März 2019)

ActionNews schrieb:


> Schade das Alita Battle Angel nicht so viel eingespielt hat. War für mich der bessere Film.



Ich hab Alita nicht gesehen,denke aber das man Alira und Captain Marvel nicht vergleichen kann.

Alita hat ein Japanisschen Manga/Anime zur Vorlage und Captain Marvel ein US Amerikanischen Comic.Mangas/Animes unterscheiden sich schon in ihre Grundstruktur stark von den Ametikanischen Comics was Ethik,Moral,Gewalt und Sexismus angeht.

Die Filme müssen Differenziert betrachtet und bewertet werden.Man kann Captain Marvel mit andrren Comic Vergilmungen vergleichen,aber nicht mit Titanic oder The Rock.

Alita geht auch nicht,Japaner haben in ihrer Grundstruktur komplett andere Ansätze.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. März 2019)

Es ist interessant, dass dieser Film, bzw. das drum herum, so viel Diskussion verursacht. 

Dass der Film eine feministische Botschaft vermittelt, ist nicht unbedingt von der Hand zu weisen. Hierbei muss man aber auch anmerken, dass viele andere Filme es ähnlich tun. Gerade Disney ist ganz vorne mit dabei, irgendwelche Werte, Moral oder Botschaften mit ihren familienfreundlichen Filmen zu vermitteln. Das ist ja auch völlig okay. Feminismus heißt nicht, Frauen über alles zu stellen, was der Film auch nicht tut. In keinster Weise. Warum das trotzdem, auch hier auf PCGames, in der Filmkritik *mehrmals* erwähnt wird, ist mir schleierhaft. 

Das Problem ist auch nichtmal Brie Larsons (mMn falsch zitierte und aus dem Kontext gerissene Aussage bzgl. weißer Männer), sondern ganz einfach die mediale Berichterstattung dazu. Hier wird etwas aufgeblasen, was in meinen Augen keine große Erwähnung wert sein sollte. Feministische Botschaft des Films? Toll. Bieten andere Filme auch. Brie Larson mag (angeblich) keine weißen Männer? Wäre das wahr, ist sie halt einfach nur doof, macht den Film aber nicht schlechter. Der eigentlich ganz passable Film als Produkt, als Ergebnis langer Arbeit, geht dabei völlig unter. 

Der Film steht letztlich für sich und ist weniger aufgrund seiner Botschaft erfolgreich, sondern einfach aufgrund der Tatsache, dass im April Avengers: Endgame in die Kinos kommt und man natürlich auch wissen will, wer Captain Marvel ist und wie sie in den Film hinein passt. Vielleicht auch, weil er einfach mal im Gespräch war. Aber vor allem, weil der Film sicher kein Überflieger, aber eben einfach ein guter MCU-Film ist. Auch ich hab heute im Kino keine Überzahl an Frauen und Mädchen erkennen können. Der Großteil war nach wie vor männlichen Geschlechts und wohl einfach geneigte MCU-Zuschauer und Fans. Und das Kino war ziemlich voll.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Es ist völlig egal, welche politische Agenda der Film verfolgt. Letztlich ist er gutes Popcorn-Kino und stellt eine Verbindung zu Endgame dar. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Loosa (12. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und wie ich schon anführte, es ist sogar falsch, da Force Awakens mit Hauptcharakter Rey erfolgreicher war.



Das schöne an diesen Statistiken ist, dass sie ganz klaren Regeln folgen. Sonst wären sie nicht vergleichbar (und das alles noch größerer Unsinn).
Deswegen gilt Rey nicht als Hauptrolle (gefühlt würde ich dir aber Recht geben).

Als Hauptrolle wird geführt, wer im Pressematerial ganz oben steht. Das war Harrison Ford. Alternativ werden die Credits am Anfang benutzt (die hat Star Wars nicht) oder die Trailer ausgewertet. Jedenfalls nach "Studio System" von Gracenote, und das dürfte der einflussreichste Datenermittler sein.


> For example, Studio System lists Harrison Ford as the lead in Star Wars: The Force Awakens and Mark Hamill as the lead in Star Wars: The Last Jedi though audiences may think of Daisy Ridley as the lead in both.


https://shift7.com/media-research

Bei der hier verlinkten Studio geht es um ein ähnliches Thema: Filme mit Frauen als Hauptrolle spielen mehr Geld ein. 
Gibt aber natürlich im Vergleich weniger davon. Und, auch nicht uninteressant, seit 2012 hatten alle Filme mit über einer Milliarde Einspielergebnis den Bechdeltest bestanden (Star Wars 7 und Cpt. Marvel bestanden, der Hobbit fiel als letztes durch).

Wobei letzterer dann aber tatsächlich auf der Idee einer Feministin beruht.

    Gibt es mindestens zwei Frauenrollen? (mit Namen)
    Sprechen sie miteinander?
    Unterhalten sie sich über etwas anderes als einen Mann?

Ist natürlich nicht wissenschaftlich und sollte man nicht bierernst nehmen.


----------



## Alreech (12. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also willst du jetzt argumentieren, dass die CGI Katze und Nick Fury in Captain Marvel auch Hauptrollen sind?


Laut manchen Kritiken spielt die CGI Katze Brie Larson an die Wand, aber das sind sicher Kritiken von weissen Männern die Filme mit Brie Larson ja grundsätzlich schlecht bewerten.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das schöne an diesen Statistiken ist, dass sie ganz klaren Regeln folgen. Sonst wären sie nicht vergleichbar (und das alles noch größerer Unsinn).
> Deswegen gilt Rey nicht als Hauptrolle (gefühlt würde ich dir aber Recht geben).
> 
> Als Hauptrolle wird geführt, wer im Pressematerial ganz oben steht. Das war Harrison Ford. Alternativ werden die Credits am Anfang benutzt (die hat Star Wars nicht) oder die Trailer ausgewertet. Jedenfalls nach "Studio System" von Gracenote, und das dürfte der einflussreichste Datenermittler sein.


Naja, das ist Haarspalterei.
Davon ab werden Superstars, selbst wenn sie nur Nebenrollen spielen, oft als erstes genannt oder eben als "and" oder "with" ganz am Ende. 



> https://shift7.com/media-research
> 
> Bei der hier verlinkten Studio geht es um ein ähnliches Thema: Filme mit Frauen als Hauptrolle spielen mehr Geld ein.
> Gibt aber natürlich im Vergleich weniger davon. Und, auch nicht uninteressant, seit 2012 hatten alle Filme mit über einer Milliarde Einspielergebnis den Bechdeltest bestanden (Star Wars 7 und Cpt. Marvel bestanden, der Hobbit fiel als letztes durch).
> ...


Lol, ja, das ist irgendwie lustig.


----------



## Mjthenut (12. März 2019)

Da könnte doch jetzt Marvel, nach dem super nächsten Kassenschlager (Ende April) ein bisschen Geld an Paramount anweisen, damit Star Trek Discovery besser wird (größeres Budget kann ja helfen) - dafür könnte dann / die Q eingeführt werden !


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. März 2019)

Mjthenut schrieb:


> Da könnte doch jetzt Marvel, nach dem super nächsten Kassenschlager (Ende April) ein bisschen Geld an Paramount anweisen, damit Star Trek Discovery besser wird (größeres Budget kann ja helfen) - dafür könnte dann / die Q eingeführt werden !


Nur hat Paramount nix mit Discovery zu tun...


----------



## Frullo (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> "bisher erfolgreichsten Start eines Films mit einer weiblichen Hauptrolle darstellt" ist durchaus politische Agenda.



]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Rabowke: Danke!


----------



## Spiritogre (13. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> ]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was soll es denn sonst sein? Es stimmt ja auch nicht mal sondern nur für das MCU. Und damit wurde nun mal ordentlich Werbung gemacht.


----------



## Frullo (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was soll es denn sonst sein? Es stimmt ja auch nicht mal sondern nur für das MCU. Und damit wurde nun mal ordentlich Werbung gemacht.



Warum gehst Du eigentlich nicht derart auf die Barrikaden ab... z.B. den "weiblichen" Oscars? Wozu sind denn die bitteschön notwendig? Würde z.B. ein Oscar für den besten, vollkommen geschlechtsneutral betrachteten Darsteller welcher geschlechtlichen Ausprägung auch immer nicht ausreichen? 
Und jetzt gehen wir mal davon aus, dass diese "weiblichen" Oscars aufgrund einer feministischen Agenda eingeführt wurden - ist das... schlimm? Haben nun die pösen, pösen Frauen den Männern bei der Oscar-Verleihung Sendezeit weggenommen? 

Persönlich finde ich, dass man durchaus erwähnen darf, dass bei 22 MCU-Filmen der erste mit einer Frau in der Hauptrolle es in die Top 7 gemacht hat - und zwar ohne gleich auf eine feministische Agenda schliessen zu müssen. Und selbst wenn hier jetzt tatsächlich - und nicht aufgebauscht durch eine "patriarchale Agenda" (ist doch genauso doof, oder?) - eine orchestrierte feministische Agenda dahinterstecke würde: Was, bitteschön, wäre so... verwerflich daran? Schlussendlich bedeutet ja Agenda: Dinge, die zu tun sind. Und im Sinne von Feminismus ist dies die Förderung von Frauen. Geht das unter Umständen auf Kosten von den Privilegien weisser Männer? Gut möglich - so what?


----------



## Frullo (13. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Die Aufnahme von Brie Larson, sie würde gerne weniger weiße Männer bei Presseterminen sehen beweist auch keine ablehende Haltung gegenüber weißen Männern.



Falls Du diese Aussage meinst:

_“Am I saying I hate white dudes?” asked the Oscar-winning “Room” actress, a question that she’d repeat twice more during her speech. She answered with a sneer, “No, I’m not … [but if] you make the movie that is a love letter to women of color, there is an insanely low chance a woman of color will have a chance to see your movie and review your movie.”

Larson continued, “[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”_ (Quelle)

Wo steht hier explizit, dass sie weniger weisse Männer bei Presseterminen sehen möchte versus dass sie mehr Vielfalt bei Presseterminen sehen möchte? Mathematisch gesehen, mag die Aussage tatsächlich dasselbe bedeuten: Wenn wir von einer nach oben begrenzten Anzahl an Filmkritikern ausgehen, dann bedeutet mehr Vielfalt tatsächlich weniger weisse Männer. Moralisch gesehen ist es aber nicht dieselbe Aussage, selbst wenn es bei der Umsetzung ihres Wunsches auf dasselbe hinauslaufen würde.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Warum gehst Du eigentlich nicht derart auf die Barrikaden ab... z.B. den "weiblichen" Oscars? Wozu sind denn die bitteschön notwendig? Würde z.B. ein Oscar für den besten, vollkommen geschlechtsneutral betrachteten Darsteller welcher geschlechtlichen Ausprägung auch immer nicht ausreichen?
> Und jetzt gehen wir mal davon aus, dass diese "weiblichen" Oscars aufgrund einer feministischen Agenda eingeführt wurden - ist das... schlimm? Haben nun die pösen, pösen Frauen den Männern bei der Oscar-Verleihung Sendezeit weggenommen?
> 
> Persönlich finde ich, dass man durchaus erwähnen darf, dass bei 22 MCU-Filmen der erste mit einer Frau in der Hauptrolle es in die Top 7 gemacht hat - und zwar ohne gleich auf eine feministische Agenda schliessen zu müssen. Und selbst wenn hier jetzt tatsächlich - und nicht aufgebauscht durch eine "patriarchale Agenda" (ist doch genauso doof, oder?) - eine orchestrierte feministische Agenda dahinterstecke würde: Was, bitteschön, wäre so... verwerflich daran? Schlussendlich bedeutet ja Agenda: Dinge, die zu tun sind. Und im Sinne von Feminismus ist dies die Förderung von Frauen. Geht das unter Umständen auf Kosten von den Privilegien weisser Männer? Gut möglich - so what?



Gab es jemals einen Oscar nur für die beste Hauptrolle und der wurde später aufgesplittet? Ich glaube nicht.
Aber was hälst du von der aktuellen Diskussion bezüglich Transsexueller? Dritte Toilette für sie? Doch lieber Unisex Toiletten für alle? Dürfen Transsexuelle Frauen die noch einen Penis haben aufs Frauenklo? Was ist beim Sport? Die Transsexuellen Frauen die als Männer geboren wurden räumen da bei den Frauen gerade ordentlich die Gewinne ab, ist das so in Ordnung? 

Noch einmal, es ist völlig in Ordnung, dass eine Frau eine Hauptrolle in einem Marvel Film hat, genau genommen war das längst überfällig (auch wenn es da schon Elektra gab aber das war eben noch vor dem MCU Superhelden-Boom). Ich finde nur das Hervorheben als etwas super besonderes eher peinlich als extra lobenswert, eben weil es längst überfällig war. Und ich finde das abfeiern befremdlich, weil es bei Filmen übergreifend gesehen doch etwas völlig normales, alltägliches ist. Ähnlich wie das mit den Schwarzen Darstellern bei Black Panther, als hätte es nie Scharze Schauspieler in Hauptrollen gegeben und dabei sämtliche Schwarzen Superstars der letzten Jahrzehnte komplett ignorierend.


----------



## Frullo (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gab es jemals einen Oscar nur für die beste Hauptrolle und der wurde später aufgesplittet? Ich glaube nicht.



Nein, gab es nicht. War aber auch nur ein hypothetisches Beispiel.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber was hälst du von der aktuellen Diskussion bezüglich Transsexueller? Dritte Toilette für sie? Doch lieber Unisex Toiletten für alle? Dürfen Transsexuelle Frauen die noch einen Penis haben aufs Frauenklo? Was ist beim Sport? Die Transsexuellen Frauen die als Männer geboren wurden räumen da bei den Frauen gerade ordentlich die Gewinne ab, ist das so in Ordnung?



Das Spektrum ist weit - und natürlich bin ich nicht mit allem einverstanden, was unter dem Begriff "Feminismus" ans Tageslicht tritt. Würdest Du mich beispielsweise fragen, was ich betreffend der Forderung der chemischen Kastration von Sexualstraftätern halte, könnte ich nur noch mit dem Kotz-Smiley antworten. Doch hier reden wir von Film - und Statistiken - die, wie wir ja feststellen dürfen, halt eine ähnliche geschlechtergetrennte Wertung erfahren wie die Oscars. Gab es das früher nicht? So what?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Noch einmal, es ist völlig in Ordnung, dass eine Frau eine Hauptrolle in einem Marvel Film hat, genau genommen war das längst überfällig (auch wenn es da schon Elektra gab aber das war eben noch vor dem MCU Superhelden-Boom). Ich finde nur das Hervorheben als etwas super besonderes eher peinlich als extra lobenswert, eben weil es längst überfällig war. Und ich finde das abfeiern befremdlich, weil es bei Filmen übergreifend gesehen doch etwas völlig normales, alltägliches ist. Ähnlich wie das mit den Schwarzen Darstellern bei Black Panther, als hätte es nie Scharze Schauspieler in Hauptrollen gegeben und dabei sämtliche Schwarzen Superstars der letzten Jahrzehnte komplett ignorierend.



Nur ist die Erwähnung, dass es der 7t-erfolgreichste Film im MCU ist - mit einer Frau in einer Hauptrolle - kein Abfeiern, sondern lediglich das Erwähnen einer statistischen Kuriosität ist. Genauso wie die Tatsache, dass er einen ähnlich gelagerten Film "Wonder Woman" finanziell überflügelt hat. Ich sehe nirgends Berichte über eine Ansammlung von Feministen und Feministinnen die Fahnen-schwenkend durch die Gegend laufen und den Film "abfeiern". Du schon? Aber wenn Du tatsächlich Quellen vorzuweisen vermagst, die mich eines Besseren belehren, nur zu.


----------



## ICamus (13. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Falls Du diese Aussage meinst:
> 
> _“Am I saying I hate white dudes?” asked the Oscar-winning “Room” actress, a question that she’d repeat twice more during her speech. She answered with a sneer, “No, I’m not … [but if] you make the movie that is a love letter to women of color, there is an insanely low chance a woman of color will have a chance to see your movie and review your movie.”
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_LjmwDIVRoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Schau dir bitte diesen kurzen Ausschnitt an. Es ist einfach nur ihre Rede als sie eine Auszeichnung bekam. Sie stört sich offensichtlich am Anteil der männlichen Filmkritiker. Das kann man als eine Meinung erstmal so stehen lassen.

Mein Verständnis hört da auf wo sie will, dass die Kritikerlandschaft die Zusammensetzung der Bevölkerung wiederspiegelt. Das ist in meinen Augen genau der Denkansatz der verkorkste Quotenregelungen wie im Paritätsgesetz zur Folge hat. Egal ob es eine Filmkritik ist, oder eine beliebige andere berufliche Tätigkeit, ich bin der Auffassung die Stellen sollten nach Fähigkeiten vergeben werden und nicht nach Quotenregelung. Um beim Thema zu bleiben, ich halte es für wichtiger das eine Kritik gut geschrieben. Geschlecht und Melaninanteil spielen da für mich keine Rolle.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nur ist die Erwähnung, dass es der 7t-erfolgreichste Film im MCU ist - mit einer Frau in einer Hauptrolle - kein Abfeiern, sondern lediglich das Erwähnen einer statistischen Kuriosität ist. Genauso wie die Tatsache, dass er einen ähnlich gelagerten Film "Wonder Woman" finanziell überflügelt hat. Ich sehe nirgends Berichte über eine Ansammlung von Feministen und Feministinnen die Fahnen-schwenkend durch die Gegend laufen und den Film "abfeiern". Du schon? Aber wenn Du tatsächlich Quellen vorzuweisen vermagst, die mich eines Besseren belehren, nur zu.


Du solltest dich einfach mal im amerikanischen Internet umsehen, so schwer ist das nicht. Wie gesagt, da ist absoluter Rassen- und Geschlechterkrieg im Gange.


----------



## Frullo (14. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Quotenregelung finde ich genauso doof - nur hat sie diese nirgendwo in ihrer Rede gefordert. Zwar wäre es ein Weg, ihr Anliegen zu erreichen, aber alles was sie hier tut ist auf eine statistisch nicht erklärbare Diskrepanz hinzuweisen, die sich halt nicht damit erklären lässt, dass weisse Männer die überdurchschnittlich besseren Kritiker hervorbringen. Ansonsten müsstest Du ja die These vertreten, dass Intelligenz und Begabung statistisch gesehen bei bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppen stärker vorkommt als bei anderen.


----------



## Frullo (14. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du solltest dich einfach mal im amerikanischen Internet umsehen, so schwer ist das nicht. Wie gesagt, da ist absoluter Rassen- und Geschlechterkrieg im Gange.



Wenn es nicht so schwer ist, warum frage ich denn nun schon zum dritten mal nach, deine Thesen mit Quellenangaben _zum aktuellen Fall Brie Larson_ zu untermauern? Wenn es nicht so schwer ist, überzeuge mich.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht so schwer ist, warum frage ich denn nun schon zum dritten mal nach, deine Thesen mit Quellenangaben _zum aktuellen Fall Brie Larson_ zu untermauern? Wenn es nicht so schwer ist, überzeuge mich.


Seufz, zu faul selbst zu suchen? Hier mal ein paar Startpunkte:
https://www.thedailybeast.com/how-b...r-damn-minds?source=articles&via=twitter_page
https://www.oneangrygamer.net/2019/...ombed-even-though-there-are-no-reviews/77483/
https://archive.fo/nIDyv

Wenn du jetzt noch auf Twitter gehst kannst du dich durch 100.000e Beiträge wühlen, die den Kampf SJWs vs GamerGater / Frauenfeinden bzgl. Captain Marvel noch härscher austragen.


----------



## Frullo (14. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Seufz, zu faul selbst zu suchen? Hier mal ein paar Startpunkte:
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/how-b...r-damn-minds?source=articles&via=twitter_page
> https://www.oneangrygamer.net/2019/...ombed-even-though-there-are-no-reviews/77483/
> https://archive.fo/nIDyv
> ...



Verzeihung, aber wer ein Argument bringt ("Abfeiern"), der steht durchaus in der Pflicht, dieses Argument selbst mit Quellenangaben zu untermauern und nicht derjenige, der das Argument in Zweifel zieht.

Zu Deinen Links: Allesamt starten von der Prämisse aus, dass der Film negatives Review-Bombing (z.B. auf Rottentomatoes) erfahren hat, BEVOR er überhaupt in den Kinos erschienen ist. Sprich: Wer diesen Film in die Gender-Debatte gerückt hat, waren ja augenscheinlich nicht jene auf der "feministischen Seite", sondern die Gegenseite. Das dann die feministische Seite - nachdem es "angry white men" zum Topic gemacht haben - den Erfolg "abfeiert", ist wohl mehr als nachvollziehbar.

TLDR: Hätten die einen nicht versucht, den Film vor dessen Erscheinen zu versenken, würden die anderen nun dessen Erfolg nicht feiern.


----------



## ICamus (14. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Quotenregelung finde ich genauso doof - nur hat sie diese nirgendwo in ihrer Rede gefordert. Zwar wäre es ein Weg, ihr Anliegen zu erreichen, aber alles was sie hier tut ist auf eine statistisch nicht erklärbare Diskrepanz hinzuweisen, die sich halt nicht damit erklären lässt, dass weisse Männer die überdurchschnittlich besseren Kritiker hervorbringen. Ansonsten müsstest Du ja die These vertreten, dass Intelligenz und Begabung statistisch gesehen bei bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppen stärker vorkommt als bei anderen.



Wie würde man dieses Anliegen denn deiner Meinung nach sonst erreichen können? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man alles unbedingt statistisch erklären kann, auch treffe ich keine Aussagen bezüglich den Begabungen und Neigungen von bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppen. Es gibt auch Abseits vom Film genügend Berufsfelder wo eine Untergruppe der amerikanischen Bevölkerung häufiger vertreten ist als andere. Warum genau das so ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich gehe davon aus das die Positionen auch dort nach Befähigung und nicht nach Quote vergeben werden.

Bezüglich Rotten Tomatoes ist hier noch ein sehr interessanter Artikel.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/13/movies/captain-marvel-brie-larson-rotten-tomatoes.html


----------



## Spiritogre (14. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Verzeihung, aber wer ein Argument bringt ("Abfeiern"), der steht durchaus in der Pflicht, dieses Argument selbst mit Quellenangaben zu untermauern und nicht derjenige, der das Argument in Zweifel zieht.
> 
> Zu Deinen Links: Allesamt starten von der Prämisse aus, dass der Film negatives Review-Bombing (z.B. auf Rottentomatoes) erfahren hat, BEVOR er überhaupt in den Kinos erschienen ist. Sprich: Wer diesen Film in die Gender-Debatte gerückt hat, waren ja augenscheinlich nicht jene auf der "feministischen Seite", sondern die Gegenseite. Das dann die feministische Seite - nachdem es "angry white men" zum Topic gemacht haben - den Erfolg "abfeiert", ist wohl mehr als nachvollziehbar.
> 
> TLDR: Hätten die einen nicht versucht, den Film vor dessen Erscheinen zu versenken, würden die anderen nun dessen Erfolg nicht feiern.



Nur ist das eben Blödsinn, weil es keine Vorab-Reviews auf Rotten Tomatoes gab sondern schlicht einen Butten "werden sie den Film sehen" und dort haben am Ende nur 25 Prozent angegeben, dass sie Captain Marvel schauen wollen. Rotten Tomatoes hat den Button dann wohl auf Druck von Disney hin entfernt. 
Alleine die Tatsache, dass dies von der "Filmpresse" mit politischer Agenda als "Review-Bombing" ausgelegt wird zeigt schon, welch Geistes Kind sie sind bzw. dass sie explizit Aufreger verursachen und auf Feindbilder einhacken wollten.


----------



## ICamus (14. März 2019)

Weil es so schön ist, noch einer hinterher.

https://www.dailywire.com/news/44395/feminists-say-only-males-critics-blasting-captain-james-barrett


----------



## Frullo (14. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Wie würde man dieses Anliegen denn deiner Meinung nach sonst erreichen können? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man alles unbedingt statistisch erklären kann, auch treffe ich keine Aussagen bezüglich den Begabungen und Neigungen von bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppen. Es gibt auch Abseits vom Film genügend Berufsfelder wo eine Untergruppe der amerikanischen Bevölkerung häufiger vertreten ist als andere. Warum genau das so ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich gehe davon aus das die Positionen auch dort nach Befähigung und nicht nach Quote vergeben werden.



Ich weiss auch nicht, wie man dies ohne Quotenregelung erreichen kann - es sei denn, es findet ein kultureller Wandel statt, bei dem immer nur tatsächlich nach Befähigung und nicht "auch" nach persönlicher Präferenz Jobs vergeben werden. Anders gesagt: Wenn ich, als weisser Mann, bei zwei gleicht qualifizierten Bewerbern, einmal männlich, weiss und einmal weiblich, schwarz, nicht "instinktiv" dem weissen Mann den Job vergebe, dann ist der kulturelle Wandel bei mir angekommen.



ICamus schrieb:


> Bezüglich Rotten Tomatoes ist hier noch ein sehr interessanter Artikel.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/13/movies/captain-marvel-brie-larson-rotten-tomatoes.html



Danke! Ich habe am Schluss doch schön gestaunt...

_Ms. Larson told “Entertainment Tonight” that she had spoken with Marvel about making the film “a big feminist movie.”_

 und habe dann nach dem entsprechenden Artikel gesucht. Und tatsächlich...

_*Can you talk about how the role came to you in the first place, and what attracted you to it?*

Really what it came down to is I had a meeting with Marvel and what we discussed is they wanted to make a big feminist movie._


----------



## Frullo (14. März 2019)

Hm... wenn ich es jetzt aus dem Blickwinkel betrachte, dass da tatsächlich (wohlgemerkt, das könnte ja auch "lediglich" ein "Spruch" der Produzenten gewesen sein, um Brie Larson mit ins Boot zu holen) eine konzertierte Absicht bestand, aus Captain Marvel einen grossen, feministischen Film zu machen, dann haben die Produzenten entweder tolle Arbeit geleistet oder kläglich versagt:

Tolle Arbeit, weil: Sie mir die "feministische Message" so geschickt untergejubelt haben, dass ich sie nicht einmal bemerkt habe.

oder

Kläglich versagt, weil: Keine nennenswerte "feministische Message" im Film vorhanden ist.


----------

